# your own house



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

So since were all drywallers (or painters) how many have spent countless hours working on your own house. And did you do anything to fancy it up. I have drywalled 70% of my house over the last 5 years going to start on my dining room, living room, and stairways heading upstairs tomorrow after work. 
I'm going to frame a 3 tier octagon on living room ceiling and just a simple bulkhead around 3 walls in dining room. I will be using trim-tex step bull on all outside corners and spanish lacing both ceilings. During all this I also have to install 11 replacement windows in my house still work full time for everyone else and I have to start a job with roughly 1,300 sheets in about 1 month. All this is good but I see no relaxing evenings in my immediate future. actually it kind of sucks being football season, and archery (deer) started yesterday.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Which house you talking about???? I been married three times !!!!!

I gave up on it,,,,, now I'm just gonna find a woman that hates me,,, and buy her a house !!!!

I don't need anymore practice !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I live in a 130 year old house that was drywalled in the 50's or 60's and it looks like crap. For some reason, it doesn't bother me. I notice it, obviously, but it doesn't bother me.

I hate working on my own house. Too much fishing to be done


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My whif and I bought our first home in 99. I have painted over this stress crack twice already ,,and It still won't go away ..
What should I do?? Mesh tape maybe??:whistling2::blink:
I have a taper friend that owes me a favor ..Think I'll get him to fix It for me:lol::lol:..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> My whif and I bought our first home in 99. I have painted over this stress crack twice already ,,and It still won't go away ..
> What should I do?? Mesh tape maybe??:whistling2::blink:
> I have a taper friend that owes me a favor ..Think I'll get him to fix It for me:lol::lol:..


 A pro would hang a picture or a concert poster over the problem area.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Seriously, I built my own home and went with logs and a full wooden interior. My (and the wifes) 1350 sq ft house has over 65000 board ft of lumber in it. NO FIXING DRYWALL AT HOME.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Seroiusly, I built my own home and went with logs and a full wooden interior. My (and the wifes) 1350 sq ft house has over 65000 board ft of lumber in it. NO FIXING DRYWALL AT HOME.


 
Man, your the smartest one of this bunch !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Seriously, I built my own home and went with logs and a full wooden interior. My (and the wifes) 1350 sq ft house has over 65000 board ft of lumber in it. NO FIXING DRYWALL AT HOME.


It's a nice place too! I'm jealous!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> My whif and I bought our first home in 99. I have painted over this stress crack twice already ,,and It still won't go away ..
> What should I do?? Mesh tape maybe??:whistling2::blink:
> I have a taper friend that owes me a favor ..Think I'll get him to fix It for me:lol::lol:..


 Paper tape lad,mesh just cracks again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

We're redoing the whole back end of the house. Here is a little of the new kitchen area.

I HATE working on my own house!

scott


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

dude..That is a sweet kitchen ! 
You'll be 20 pounds heavier soon enough..:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys in canada and america seem to like your wooden look kitchens, Its all just solid colour here, White seems popular. Bit boring.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I like those wood kitchens, especially the crown finish at the top.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> You guys in canada and america seem to like your wooden look kitchens, Its all just solid colour here, White seems popular. Bit boring.


The white cabinets are getting popular here In the high end homes.
Cabinet makers hate to paint though..


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Moore. I own a home built in 1760.s after 27 years of fixing, only the basement stairs have plaster left on them. I,m so effin tired of working on it, and stress cracks occur on mine because of the old stone foundation and post and beam frame moving [basements has 2 sump pumps. But it is home!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Moore. I own a home built in 1760.s after 27 years of fixing, only the basement stairs have plaster left on them. I,m so effin tired of working on it, and stress cracks occur on mine because of the old stone foundation and post and beam frame moving [basements has 2 sump pumps. But it is home!!!


Sounds like a cool old place John ..Before I met the whif I rented a couple of old farm houses ..no insulation..wood heat ..COLD in the winter. If I brought a girl home from the bar she had no choice but to cuddle asap or she would freeze to death.. On the really cold nights I'd throw a mattress on the kitchen floor and sleep there next to the wood stove. Had a black snake that would travel from the attic to the floor joist between floors eating field mice [called him Sam] He would leave in the spring then come back in the fall.. Never saw him ,but found a shedding ,,he was about five and a half foot long...Yeah ....Those were the days ...But I still love those old homes .My whif hates the idea ,,but my dream Is to restore an old 2 story frame home to retire In. It's a shame to see them sitting wasting away when most were built better than the trash there slapping up today.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

moore said:


> It's a shame to see them sitting wasting away when most were built better than the trash there slapping up today.


You got that right. I'd like to see some of these new homes a 150 years from now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> You got that right. I'd like to see some of these new homes a 150 years from now.


I know a lot of people think the stuff we build today is crap. But when it comes to platform framing vs balloon. The platform building, cost and labour wise out performs balloon farming hands down. The balloon framing was a system that any tom d1ck or harry could do back in the day. Stud too short, nail another one beside it, Floor joist too short,just nail another one beside it. No tape measure, don't worry, you don't need one when doing balloon farming. Anyone who has worked on a old farm house knows what I mean. BUT...............

I do love those old farm houses

Some of the craftsman ship in the trim, stairs, floors, brick work is beautiful . The layout and the designs are cool, they have character. But to say they will last longer than our current form on construction, never


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> We're redoing the whole back end of the house. Here is a little of the new kitchen area.
> 
> I HATE working on my own house!
> 
> scott


Wow ! Only 10 pots on that section ? Ran out of money ? :jester:

Looks real good ! I like the colour of the countertops.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Wow ! Only 10 pots on that section ? Ran out of money ? :jester:
> 
> Looks real good ! I like the colour of the countertops.:thumbsup:


LOL, yep... money is getting a little tight. I'll post some more pics this week maybe. There are I think 7 pot lights close to the cabinets (accent lighting), under cabinet LED lighting, 3 island pendant lights and one surface light over the sink.

Kitchens are killer on the wallet. What you see there with all the appliances, cabinets, flooring, lighting etc etc we're approaching 60K, with me doing the work. 

I'm working on the the living room area now. Need to get things ready for Christmas! 

scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> LOL, yep... money is getting a little tight. I'll post some more pics this week maybe. There are I think 7 pot lights close to the cabinets (accent lighting), under cabinet LED lighting, 3 island pendant lights and one surface light over the sink.
> 
> Kitchens are killer on the wallet. What you see there with all the appliances, cabinets, flooring, lighting etc etc we're approaching 60K, with me doing the work.
> 
> ...


ready by Christmas:blink:

hear that everybody, DWT party at Scotts house


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> hear that everybody, DWT party at Scotts house


Magic, I've checked flights, Only £600 return!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

*I'm gonna try It..*

I was very Impressed with this guys work. The materials for this fireplace[gas] was $50. He's been in my way for 3 days now . I didn't mind he was a cool old guy. Strong accent..ya,ya know..

It's bat Insulation / chicken wire/ Portland cement type 1/11

He tacks the insulation to wall then covers It with the wire .Each rock is a ball of insulation covered in wire . After he applies the cement he creates the contours of the rock with a large bent nail[spike] ,,and a 1'' putty knife
The colors :blink: I have no clue . The old fart didn't seem to want share that process with me. He did say the colors would change slightly over the next 2 weeks.. Hes been running a 165 space heater all day and night In that room. My chit Is DRY!:yes:

Said He did a foundation ,,and ,, outside walls of a pool house with this method . 

That first pic Is a little blurry I didn't want 2buck to see my tape coat.





hows that professor pickins ,,, did i make any sense?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm impressed too

I would of stood around all day watching him , to steal his secrets:yes:

Looks like you should be a half inch lower with the coating of that bead Moore,,, to the floor, to the floor :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done to the old fart, very clever :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Well done to the old fart, very clever :thumbsup:


 less than 300 lbs ,,, very clever I think.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

To the floor


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> To the floor










your a hoot

Actually, do you want to know my secret to keeping my work close to the floor, you will laugh at me now.

Even when I was a young buck and I was still skinny, I would drop to my one knee to coat stuff. My knee was getting worn out from dropping to the one all the time, so I bought ONE knee pad. But then you were always hunting for or losing that damn knee pad, Plus they cost $$$$.

So I began sitting on my milk crate

I love my milk crate, I'm lost without one, I even started a thread on this site about the milk crate. because some safety pr1ck said I could not use them no more. ( last big argument I got into). I don't care how many times Ive heard the comment "Hey, no sitting on the job !" from DWC and site supers and so forth. Some think your being lazy, but I find it quite the opposite. I find with some guys, when they bend over to do their work, they become lazy and start coming up higher with their each subsequent coat, but when you sit, you coat it to the bottom every time


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> your a hoot
> 
> Actually, do you want to know my secret to keeping my work close to the floor, you will laugh at me now.
> 
> ...



Here 2Buck.
Check this out just like a milk crate but OHSA legal.:thumbsup:
http://www.tommytuckertrestles.com.au/


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> your a hoot
> 
> Actually, do you want to know my secret to keeping my work close to the floor, you will laugh at me now.
> 
> ...


That doesnt surprise me,I feel it takes more time haulin around a seat to sit at and do your job. I thought trim was designed to get to the floor. Do you spot bottom screws too? HaHA just pokin fun. Have a bigger guy helpin me now and have caught him siiting more than standingactually have seen him layin on floor working I would find him also doin more work than needed I think because he wasnt ready to get up. No sitting on my jobs unless lunch or break. Sitting will wear you out faster for sure:yes:harder to get rollin.He will be sittin on couch today


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> No sitting on my jobs unless lunch or break.


Fine.....I quit.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> My knee was getting worn out from dropping to the one all the time, so I bought ONE knee pad. But then you were always hunting for or losing that damn knee pad, Plus they cost $$$$.


A sponge - one of the smaller square ones - I've used to kneel on. Easy enough to carry one in a pocket, till needed.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I retextured and painted my 200 sq ft living unit. thats it. no more work done on it ever. Look a new crack, turn up the tv i can't see it.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Scott w : That is a really nice clean looking kitchen. One home that I own and was going to completely remodle ,,, well sad but true, It is going to come down, I really tried my best. But there is no solution to my drainage problems. So I'll get it down salvage what I can. Have a friend that has a backhoe , wont take long to level out the property and clean it up. Dayum sure has been rough on me lately. Take Care


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Which house you talking about???? I been married three times !!!!!
> 
> I gave up on it,,,,, now I'm just gonna find a woman that hates me,,, and buy her a house !!!!
> 
> I don't need anymore practice !!!!:thumbup:


knew a guy that did that once...... Once


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

wnybassman said:


> You got that right. I'd like to see some of these new homes a 150 years from now.


 
They'll be fine as long as they are kept dry and the glue that holds the "wood" together (OSB) doesn't expire.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

CatD7 said:


> They'll be fine as long as they are *kept dry* and the glue that holds the "wood" together (OSB) doesn't expire.


Yeah, that's what I was getting at. We have done enough remodels over the years to know that vinyl siding allows a fair amount of water infiltration if not done properly, and most stuff that we've seen was not done properly especially the earlier vinyl and the homes with lots of roof lines and corners.

We had a foreign exchange student from Finland about 16-18 years ago and I never forget him asking "Why do Americans cover their homes in _plastic_?" :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> So since were all drywallers (or painters) how many have spent countless hours working on your own house. And did you do anything to fancy it up. I have drywalled 70% of my house over the last 5 years going to start on my dining room, living room, and stairways heading upstairs tomorrow after work.
> I'm going to frame a 3 tier octagon on living room ceiling and just a simple bulkhead around 3 walls in dining room. I will be using trim-tex step bull on all outside corners and spanish lacing both ceilings. During all this I also have to install 11 replacement windows in my house still work full time for everyone else and I have to start a job with roughly 1,300 sheets in about 1 month. All this is good but I see no relaxing evenings in my immediate future. actually it kind of sucks being football season, and archery (deer) started yesterday.



DR. Bazooka Joe's outreach

doing to much is not good for the Health,

Take in some relaxation


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> Yeah, that's what I was getting at. We have done enough remodels over the years to know that vinyl siding allows a fair amount of water infiltration if not done properly, and most stuff that we've seen was not done properly especially the earlier vinyl and the homes with lots of roof lines and corners.
> 
> We had a foreign exchange student from Finland about 16-18 years ago and I never forget him asking "Why do Americans cover their homes in _plastic_?" :blink:


That's bout it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> We had a foreign exchange student from Finland about 16-18 years ago and I never forget him asking "Why do Americans cover their homes in _plastic_?" :blink:


Because at the time, plastic was state of the art. It still is. (not that I approve of this fact, merely stating it.) Kevlar is pretty cool though.

Speaking of kevlar, I saw a show on PBS a while back saying that it is still not as strong as a spider web. And, some guy has learned (through genetic modification) how to make a goat produce the same material in its milk. Not enough to revolutionize anything just yet...but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Because at the time, plastic was state of the art. It still is. (not that I approve of this fact, merely stating it.) Kevlar is pretty cool though.
> 
> Speaking of kevlar, I saw a show on PBS a while back saying that it is still not as strong as a spider web. And, some guy has learned (through genetic modification) how to make a goat produce the same material in its milk. Not enough to revolutionize anything just yet...but interesting nonetheless.



\
we will let you get away saying that this time


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> \
> we will let you get away saying that this time


Ha! Rereading my post, I realized that it might appear a bit odd. I'm not very fond of plastic, but I'm not naive enough to believe it's not useful.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! Rereading my post, I realized that it might appear a bit odd. I'm not very fond of plastic, but I'm not naive enough to believe it's not useful.


I have always said plastic will ruin the earth :whistling2:


----------

